# Get Ready For Safety Vests



## marcus85306 (Aug 23, 2022)

Leaders have been wearing them for awhile now ie OPS but now in my DC the trainers and leads are now wearing them as of today.

Get ready folks!

Safety Vests are on the way for all employees 🤣


----------



## WarmBody (Aug 23, 2022)

My DC has been wearing them for months. All managers, leads, trainers, E&F, and ICQA. Orange vests for new people.


----------



## Hal (Aug 23, 2022)

WarmBody said:


> My DC has been wearing them for months. All managers, leads, trainers, E&F, and ICQA. Orange vests for new people.


Same. Even HR has its own vests.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Aug 25, 2022)

WarmBody said:


> My DC has been wearing them for months. All managers, leads, trainers, E&F, and ICQA. *Orange vests for new people.*


Why do I feel like that might not be a good idea for some areas of the store.


----------



## WarmBody (Aug 25, 2022)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Why do I feel like that might not be a good idea for some areas of the store.



This is in a DC, not a store.


----------



## workfortarget44 (Sep 27, 2022)

Do people actually wear them in your DC? Only the OM's in my DC seem to wear them


----------



## NKG (Sep 27, 2022)

Why wouldn't you want to wear one?


----------



## WHS (Sep 27, 2022)

NKG said:


> Why wouldn't you want to wear one?


Because they’re an extra layer of clothing.  When it gets hot in the DC it’s miserable.  Also they’re kind of redundant


----------



## Avocadioo (Sep 27, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Leaders have been wearing them for awhile now ie OPS but now in my DC the trainers and leads are now wearing them as of today.
> 
> Get ready folks!
> 
> Safety Vests are on the way for all employees 🤣


Safety 1st.


----------



## Luck (Sep 27, 2022)

NKG said:


> Why wouldn't you want to wear one?





WHS said:


> Because they’re an extra layer of clothing.  When it gets hot in the DC it’s miserable.  Also they’re kind of redundant


They also currently serve a very inportant purpose, people who are under 90 days in their role have to wear them so everyone knows to watch out because they dont have much experience. If everyone wore them then that would defeat the entire purpose.


----------



## Hal (Sep 28, 2022)

Luck said:


> They also currently serve a very inportant purpose, people who are under 90 days in their role have to wear them so everyone knows to watch out because they dont have much experience. If everyone wore them then that would defeat the entire purpose.


When vests finally go network wide and everyone is required. NHs and TMs being trained on new equipment will specifically be required to wear orange vests. All other TMs will wear the lime green vest.

So NHs will still be easily identifiable.


----------



## WHS (Sep 28, 2022)

Hal said:


> When vests finally go network wide and everyone is required. NHs and TMs being trained on new equipment will specifically be required to wear orange vests. All other TMs will wear the lime green vest.
> 
> So NHs will still be easily identifiable.


I’ll give Target having new hires wear orange vests because that’s helpful.  But having everyone wear vests is so utterly pointless and I don’t care what bs stats they throw out to justify it.  

They wear vests at Amazon like this and they have significantly more safety incidents than any other warehouse.

The majority of our near misses for pedestrian traffic is management,  office staff, and vendors who haphazardly walk through equipment traffic areas

But having team members especially those on equipment 99% of their shift is silly.  It’s not like the warehouses are dark with low visibility


----------



## Avocadioo (Sep 29, 2022)

“High-Visibility Safety Apparel : OSH Answers - https://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/prevention/ppe/high_visibility.html“ I’d visit Canada


----------



## Luck (Sep 29, 2022)

Hal said:


> When vests finally go network wide and everyone is required. NHs and TMs being trained on new equipment will specifically be required to wear orange vests. All other TMs will wear the lime green vest.
> 
> So NHs will still be easily identifiable.


Then it will just be more difficult to notice LWWs and trainers etc. 🤷‍♂️ i would rather everyone wore orange between the two (since half the warehouse is wearing orange right now anyway lololol)


----------



## WarmBody (Sep 29, 2022)

Yeah, if everyone is wearing yellow then finding trainers, leaders, LWWs will be more difficult unless their colors are changed to something else. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Avocadioo (Sep 29, 2022)

WarmBody said:


> Yeah, if everyone is wearing yellow then finding trainers, leaders, LWWs will be more difficult unless their colors are changed to something else. Doesn't make a lot of sense.


I was in a bad mood


----------



## WarmBody (Sep 29, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> It’s for safety not identification. I swear this nation is losing common sense or the older people are getting more stupid.


Currently it's for identification. The only 'safety' vests are orange. In fact, my DC just told everyone they need to wear their yellow trainer vests whether they're training or not so they can be IDENTIFIED EASILY.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 1, 2022)

I am actually surprised not all DCs went safety vest, especially since the PIT Playbook we use specifically states all TMs trained on a new equipment must wear an orange vest for 90 days.


----------



## Luck (Oct 1, 2022)

LiftHeavy said:


> I am actually surprised not all DCs went safety vest, especially since the PIT Playbook we use specifically states all TMs trained on a new equipment must wear an orange vest for 90 days.


Every DC has that. This is talking about everyone wearing a vest permanently no matter how long you have worked there.


----------

